# Scarborough QLD 10/2



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone interested in meeting at Scarborough to chase some pinkies?

Will be at the Scarborough Harbour Boat ramp around 5.30 for a 6am launch.

Look for a late model falcon with 2 swings ontop - PM, email or phone me if you are interested.

Seabreeze is predicting some stiff breezes - :shock: - will keep ya' all updated.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Stupid wind. What is with these south easterlies? They've been blowing like this for months!


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Pheonix,

Am keen to hit Scarby reefs. But with the suggested winds might seek the shelter of Nundah Creek at Shorncliffe early tomorrow morning and chase some bream and lizards. You're welcome to join in.

Cheers,

Gigantor


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Crazy - the predictions seem to change every day.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Thats the weather for ya. Current forecast is: 
Friday until midnight: SE/E winds freshening to 15/20 knots during the morning and reaching 20/25 knots over far northern waters. Seas rising to 1.7 to 2.2 metres. Isolated showers developing in the north. 
Saturday: SE winds 15/20 knots though reaching 20/25 knots over northern waters. Seas 1.7 to 2.2 metres. A 2 metre SE swell. 
Sunday: SE winds 15/20 knots. A 2 to 3 metre SE/E swell

So finding some sheltered waters Sat morning will be the go.

Pete


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Phoenix,

The 4pm weather forecast has come out and now they are suggesting 10 to 15 knots SE/NE winds right across the week end.

I'll still look to hit Nundah Creek from about 6:30am/7am tomorrow.

Gigantor


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Good luck, got a small job on tomorrow.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok - maybe some other time when it's not so windy. I might check out somewhere closer to home this weekend.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm going to the Noosa River for something different if you want to come...

Will be taking my cast net up and pulling a few livies around I think


----------

